# Packbait



## Guest

Can anyone tell me a simple packbait recipe? and also I hear people talk about maize, is this simply boiled field corn and do you use it as chum or a hookbait. Thanks


----------



## TimJC

A simple packbait?
Probably the easiest is steam rolled oats (old fashioned oatmeal) and a can of creamed corn. Put the cream corn in a bucket, add a packet of kool-aid and a little bit of water (1/5 can), or add some vanilla extract or something similar. Mix this up and slowly add oatmeal so that it gets evenly coated. You should need about 2.5 to 3 pounds of oatmeal for one can of creamed corn. After the intial mix it should be fairly wet. Seal the bucket for 20-30 minutes to allow the liquids to soak into the oatmeal. Then it is ready to go. There are others but this one is really easy to make.

Now about the maize... 
This is just boiled field corn. It works great as chum and can be an effective hookbait in some places. It helps to allow the corn to soak overnight before cooking, otherwise the corn will soak up a ton of water during the cooking process. Once you get comfortable with the amount of water needed in the boiling process you can safely skip this step. You will need to boil the corn for 45 minutes to an hour depending on whether it was soaked. Allow to cool and it will be ready for chumming. You can use it for a hookbait as well, but you will need to use a hair rig since the maize is still fairly hard to hook. I usually chum with maize and then fish sweetcorn over the top. The sweetcorn can at least be put right on the hook. I also add bridseed to my maize right before I remove it from the heat.

Boiled birdseed and bread crumbs also make a good simple method mix (packbait). I usually mix mine with chicken layers mash since it is cheaper than bread crumbs. Birdseed and layers mash is my staple method mix (packbait) and it is also easy to prepare. I tend to make it a bit dry since you can easily add more water once on the bank.

This should cover the basics. I hope clears some things up.


----------



## Guest

It does clear some things up Tim. Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Herkel

Traphunter, Here's another pack bait you might want to try. Take one jar of wheat germ and two jars of bulgar wheat. Bring one can of canned milk and one bottle of Kayro to a boil and then add wheat germ and bulgar stir until it gets thick. now remove from heat and allow to cool. You can now add any flavor you like. If the break down is too fast add just a dusting of bisquick but be careful on how much you add, too much and the bait won't break at all. If this happens add more wheat germ until the break down is what you want. If you use a pick up under the pack, a faster break is the most popular method [5-7min.] If no pick up is to be used a melt away bait can be had by slowing the break time with bisquick 10-20min. is a good melt away time. It takes some practice to get it right but when you do, It's a very effective bait. HERK


----------



## Buckeye Bob

More on packbaits


----------



## Buckeye Bob

and some more


----------

